# 2018 Wimbeldon Tennis Tournament



## moviequeen1 (Jul 1, 2018)

The 2nd Grand Slam Tennis Tournament,Wimbeldon from England, starts Mon,July 2nd
TV coverage is on ESPN and Tennis Channel,
ESPN's coverage begins at 7am-4:30pm,Sat 7/7 starts at 8am-5pm
My favorite player,Roger Federer is the defending champion ,rooting for him to win again.
I would like to see American male players make it to the quarter finals or beyond next week Sue


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 11, 2018)

I watched part of #1 seed& defending champion, Roger Federer's quarter final match today against #8 seed,Kevin Anderson. It certainly turned into something more considering Roger was up 2 sets to none,the 3rd set,started to slip away from him.The match went the distance,no tie breakers in 5th set,Kevin won 13-11 .
 Both players hit amazing shots,Kevin seemed to become stronger in the 5th set,congrats to him on a well earned win. Sue


----------



## Pam (Jul 12, 2018)

Shame that Roger didn't make it through but well done to Kevin Anderson. Did you see the Nadal v Del Potro one? Another entertaining match.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Pam,I did watch some of Nadal v DelPotro match,agree it was entertaining.
Its wonderful to see for a change,American,JOhn Eisner has made into the semi finals. One of the ESPN tennis announcers,,Patrick McEnroe said 'I'm going with Eisner to win his 1st Grand Slam title'. I'm with him. Sue


----------



## Pam (Jul 12, 2018)

Agree, it is good to see an American in semis.  Should be two good matches tomorrow. My phone will be switched off..........


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Alas,John Eisner was eliminated in the semis by Kevin Anderson in 5 sets. He'll play the winner of Rafa vs Novak match Sue


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jul 13, 2018)

Yes, John Isner lost to Kevin Anderson, in a crazy 26/24 5th set. Match was over 6 hours!
They say this may be the match that changes the rules to have a 5th set tie-breaker. 
Great Nadal/Djokovic match on now ....nthego:...Go Rafa!!


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 14, 2018)

I love watching tennis.  But try as I may.  I simply cannot figure out the scoring. 

It's weird.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 14, 2018)

The men's final is set, Kevin Anderson will play Novak Djokovic tomorrow in the men's final.
I'll be rooting for Kevin,would be a nice change to have some one unexpected to win the title. I personally have never liked Novak Sue


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 14, 2018)

Stayed up last night and watched the women's final. Serena Williams (US) lost to Angelique Kerber (Ger) in straight sets. I am so impressed by Serena's dignity and grace. She is truly a sportswoman.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 18, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> Stayed up last night and watched the women's final. Serena Williams (US) lost to Angelique Kerber (Ger) in straight sets. I am so impressed by Serena's dignity and grace. She is truly a sportswoman.


Yes she is. I enjoyed watching the final.


----------

